# HELP! Severe weather.. baby pigeons in danger.



## MellissaG (Apr 18, 2007)

Okay! So some of you may remember me posting earlier about banding the wild pigeons that took home on my balcony. 

Well, within the past 40 minutes... mother nature took a turn for the worst. The birds are FINE.. but a HUGE thunderstorm just hit toronto, and thankfully I was home and remembered the birds as it started raining, I went out to put a bag over the box... and just as I was getting out there.. the BOX ITSELF (which was I thought securely held down by some things i put around/on it) was literally flying vertically. I dont mean this to sound too dramatic, but it is kind of a neat story -- *continues*.. I jumped for the box, seeing if I could secure it better with the bag around it (to keep them dry), but it was no use and the box was already falling apart, and pieces flying off. 

So... I (at first tried) NICELY to coach the babies who are now pretty big, in to a towel but they were not impressed, I had to grab them pretty quickly.. and now they are safely put inside my cat's carrier inside my living room with some towels. 

Now, my issue is this... ive tried putting the carrier on the balcony, and watched it a second but it too is too light to be out there, (and, sorry, I dont really want it getting soaked...) so they are inside right now. Tomorrow the weather should be fine... will it be okay to put them back outside again and the parents wont really care, right? Im pretty sure the babies are eating seeds by now, so Im pretty sure I could look after them if I had to -- 

But aside from all that... i'm going to keep them inside tonight. Is this okay? Will they starve? (do the parents feed them at night? even though it is CRAZY outside, I dont think any pigeons are flying around. In fact, some have taken refuge in a corner huddling together on a neighbor's balcony below that I can see.)

So im really freaking out.. help  What should I do next??


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

What is your carrier made of??

I don't know what to say. The youngsters are inside now and the parents probably frightened away. Is there any way to secure something for the parents on your balcony so they can remain there until tomorrow?

Can you post pics of the babies? This would give us a better idea of
the age range.

fp


----------



## MellissaG (Apr 18, 2007)

the babies are about 3 weeks old, give or take a day. 

ANd ive tried, Idont have anything right now to put out there to secure anything for them all. Ill have to get a new box tomorrow or something.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Melissa, that was really nice of you to take care of the babies.

I don't think it will hurt anything for them to be inside overnight. Hopefully, all the rain will have cleared out by then.

A few years ago, a snake was trying to get in our bluebird box and the parents called the babies out. Luckily, we saw what was happening and were able to pick up all the babies and bring them in the house. They were soaking wet so we dried them with a soft cloth and put them under a light to dry more and then a heating pad. If your pigeons are wet, I would dry them. It was almost dark so we did not put the babies back out until the next day. The parents took over feeding right away and within a few days they all flew away. I would imagine your adult pigeons will accept the babies just fine.

As for feeding your babies, you can try small bird seed in the carrier but I doubt seriously it will hurt them to go a few hours until mom and dad can take back over.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

No hun pigeons don't feed their babies at night, their vision isn't great at night. If you can fill them up before dusk then they should be fine till tomorrow.

Cindy


----------



## MellissaG (Apr 18, 2007)

So..update.. I went out to try again to put the carrier out, thinking if I put a chair over top that might hold things down.. and when I stepped out, I saw one of the parents looking around the area the nest was located, so I opened the door to the carrier and set it down to his/her eye level and slowly tried situating things all the while hoping they would see that the babies were safely inside -- but then she flew off. Ive kept the carrier out there for 2 hours... and I have not seen either parent come back since. I have ALWAYS seen one of them sitting on the babies after the sun goes down. Its almost 10pm now, and nothing. 

So im thinking I should bring them back in to keep them warm until morning? Its still pretty crazy outside, cold -- rainy -- and windy.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I would bring them in for the night and put them back outside at first light
The parents won't come back after dark.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

It is pretty unlikely the parents will come back during the night for the babies. And considering the bad weather, I would bring them in and put them back out in the morning without the carrier, which might scare them off.

Reti


----------



## MellissaG (Apr 18, 2007)

Okay thanks guys. I definitely will do that then. 

My cat has been watching them grow up with me, peeking her head out the door ever so slightly -- staring at them through the window. Now that they're residing in her mode of transportation, Im not sure if she's excited or jealous  


Another thing, like I said ..they are around 3 weeks, give or take a couple of days (i'll get another picture in a bit.) ... should I try giving seeds? Im pretty sure they missed a few, at least just one, feeding with the weather.. should I bother with that tonight, or just let them be until the morning and hope the parents come back around? I'll be here, so I can keep an eye... 

Here is one of the babies about a week or so ago. Even in a week though theyve changed a lot, feathers are a lot more developed. 









This WAS their home... 









As you can see, I TRIED to keep it held down from the wind (Looks VERY tacky, but was the best I could do for these guys.. and before I knew it, the nest was made so i didnt want to disturb them) 









Those pics were taken last week..the box is now in a mooshy pile of mushed cardboard and duct tape... and bird poo.


----------



## MellissaG (Apr 18, 2007)

oh, and, 

When i bring them in I'll be using the "rice in sock" method to give them a heat source, but then I was thinking.. if all they need is a SOURCE of heat, is having their sibling next to them enough? I mean, when I handle them they feel pretty warm anyway... Are they old enough to not have this? Or should I just do it anyway for comfort? *Shrug* No idea here


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What cute babies.
It's so kind of you to have taken the time to provide shelter and keep them safe. They will keep each other warm tonight.
Food wise, they'll be ok without you feeding them tonight.
Aren't they fun to watch grow?


----------



## docbjb (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi Mellissa,

What a good foster mum you are! I have a nest on my balcony too...just eggs right now, but the babies should be hatching soon. 

I love your pictures, and am interested in your story 'cause it seems like we're in similar situations with our feathered guests. My nest is way back in the balcony corner, behind empty clay pots, so I hope they'll be protected in case of any bad MN weather. We had a pretty big rain and wind come through yesterday, but they're still fine.

I hope the parents come back, but 'til then I am glad the babies are safe with you. Keep us updated!


----------



## MellissaG (Apr 18, 2007)

thanks for all the help guys  Theyre nice and toasty inside my bedroom.

But I did notice their crops were as far as I can tell, totally empty. When theyre nesting it's sort of puffed out..but when they stand and walk around.. theres nothing. I tried this technique,( urbanwildlifesociety.org/WLR/BabyPij&DuvFeedg.htm ), but they didnt seem to be eating anything (I squished up a bunch of seeds and peanuts and made a crunchy paste with luke warm water) ... so I guess they were not STARVING. I'll leave them till morning, then put them back on the balcony. 

The other thing I wanted to ask.. was...ew.. I saw a bug.. mites? on one of them, then it scurried into its feathers...totally giving me the creeps. Blech. Anything I can do to get rid of them? Bath? Could I find a spray or something at the pet store tomorrow? 

Here's some pics to enjoy.. 



















Edit* After reading about bird mites, I have promptly moved my babies in to the living room, as far away from any fabric furnishings as possible :S But theyre still warm..heh


----------



## MellissaG (Apr 18, 2007)

This morning I put the babies back out, in the carrier.. when the parents came back around they looked very confused, not going near the babies..but more so hanging out around where the box was. They left for a couple of hours... but I guess it was after figuring out that their babies were fine -- and both of the parents came back to feed the babies together. 

Also, they were SOOOO excited.. that they decided to get a little randy, with some kisses shared followed by jumping on top of each other.  Guess it wont be long before I have another pair of babies to watch! 

They also let me get within a couple inches from them 









thanks guys!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Glad to hear the babies are all right!

And what a handsome couple the parents are!

Those bugs are not harmful to you, and, from what I've read on the site, are species specific. They won't like your cats either.

Some of our members have used Scatt to get rid of them. However, I hope those who have dealt with the little beasties will be along with comments.

Meanwhile,

HUGS and SCRITCHES to ALL! (even WITH bugs!)


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*ANDALUSIAN (color)*

Mellissa, I have been watching this thread but have not posted till now.First I thank you for all that you have done for these birds.When I saw the picture or the parents I felt compelled to post.One of the parent birds looks to be an ANDALUSION (color),that is the one that has no white feathers.This in fact is a rare color in wild pigeons,I an very intrested in seeing the color of the young, while the young may or may not be this color they will carry the gene to reproduce the color. ONCE AGAIN I MUST THANK YOU FOR SAVING THESE BIRDS .GEORGE


----------



## MellissaG (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey George. 

Really? Thats very interesting to know  I have not really taken a closer look to the parents other than that one of them is darker than the other, with the male (im guessing? Hes the one that hops on the other's back to do his deed) having the white markings on his wings. 

As far as the babies go, I actually noticed last night that the both have very similar markings to their parents. One is darker except the down, and the other has almost identical white markings on his lower back and wings. 
I'll keep a closer eye on all four now though to make double sure!


Edit* I just remembered, actually -- lately ive been watching other pigeons on neighboring balconies, (I found that my next door neighbor has been housing a family in what used to be her cat's playhouse).. but only just yesterday, I heard a commotion two stories up while I was downstairs waiting for a ride.. and I saw a very dark colored bird, DID look like a pigeon, but a bit smaller-- and a more 'average' looking pigeon was poking at its head. I figured it was some type of other bird that was annoying a family, but now I wonder? (It was all black.. DARK black,like a crow, not just shadowy of sorts like what my female appears to be.) Do andalusions get THAT dark?

Ok wait I just found this.. lol. 

http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/INDIGOHTML.html
"Once you’ve got your andalusian-colored pigeons, stop crossing them to black. Black, at least good colored black, has lots of “yucky” bronzes. These bronzes make the black shine like a crow, but they don’t do much for andalusian, creating instead a muddy coloration to the shield. Instead, cross the andalusian to T-pattern blues (i.e., what homer breeders in the U.S. call “velvets” or “blue-tailed” blacks.) I had planned to do that in my own loft, but, a few months back, my local Cooper’s hawk (Accipiter cooperii) decided an andalusian dinner was too good to pass up. She also likes blues, checks and splashes, by the way, so it isn’t just indigo which makes the birds a menu platter."

cool


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

George...

What is the difference between an "Andalusian" and a "Spread?"


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> George...
> 
> What is the difference between an "Andalusian" and a "Spread?"


One is a region in southern Spain. The other is something you do with butter.

Duh That's an easy one Shi.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

alvin said:


> One is a region in southern Spain. The other is something you do with butter.
> 
> Duh That's an easy one Shi.


I MUST say, ALVIN, you DID MAKE MY DAY! I'm still LAUGHING!!   

I'll even send a HUG to you for that one!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2007)

lol this thread is a funny one ,MellissaG you are so cute in the that way you love your balcony babies lol makes me laugh with the bugs thing too ,my guess is that they are just feather mites an the scatt if you could find it would do wonders for them ... glad you are there for them and enjoying them at the same time.. pigeons are just the sweetest ,funny little birds arent they


----------

